# Best 1155 Value Motherboard(s) In the $140-$165 Region?



## BurningSkyline

/title.


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128503 -that fit the bill?


----------



## BurningSkyline

My bad, I should've been a little more specific. Also, I can go up to $170 for the max (after MIR), if I skimp a little on something... (probably a peripheral... >.>)

The processor will the the 2500k, I Need an ATX board, and I'd prefer if it didn't have onboard video.

I do have a preference of Those Sexy black gigabyte boards... But I'd take any black/blue board. I'm really limiting my choices by my preferences, though.


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128493


----------



## BurningSkyline

That's the motherboard I was thinking... But what if it goes back to $185? Which board then? ^_^


----------



## FuryRosewood

is it really worth haggling over 15 bucks?


----------



## BurningSkyline

FuryRosewood said:


> is it really worth haggling over 15 bucks?



Actually yes.  haha... I only make $50 a month so I want my money's worth. 

How about the P8P67 or MSI P67A-GD65?


----------



## FuryRosewood

Either or, i suppose, id probably steer tward the asus, due to features, but then others say MSi...its perference, if i had the money id go with gigabyte tho, i have had 0 issues with their boards for the time being.


----------



## BurningSkyline

FuryRosewood said:


> Either or, i suppose, id probably steer tward the asus, due to features, but then others say MSi...its perference, if i had the money id go with gigabyte tho, i have had 0 issues with their boards for the time being.



P8P67 not P8P67 Pro incase you were wondering ^_^


----------



## mihir

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157229

BEST DEAL!!!!!!!
Value for money.


----------



## mihir

If you can get the gigabyte though it would be better since it would have a smoother power delivery.
But just in case it does not fit your budget this can be your goto board.


Sorry for the double post I am not able to edit because of the proxy thing.


----------



## Hap

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182249


----------



## StrangleHold

Hap said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182249


 
Would not suggest this board. Pretty much lowend for the price.


----------



## Hap

Yea, right, since you are most likely using one. while yours is smoken a few yrs down the road, mine will be still running


----------



## StrangleHold

Hap said:


> Yea, right, since you are most likely using one. while yours is smoken a few yrs down the road, mine will be still running


 
Wasnt trying to cut your board, didnt even noticed it was your board.

But for the price, its a rip off. Its only a 4+1 power phase setup. Cheap PCB. Cheap heatsinks. It only supports up to DDR3 1333 The quality just screams out at you. lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=y9ujr70hthxe

This board is 5 bucks more. Has a 12 phase power setup with a dual phase CPU power setup, comes down to a 16 phase power setup. 2oz copper dual layer PCB. High quality heatsinks. Dual bios with hybrid EFI. Has Driver Mosfets. Supports up to DDR3 2133. 

The Supermicro has none of these.

The Supermicro is out of its class for 165 bucks.


----------



## Hap

Firstly, when designing the switching supply correctly you don't need to keep adding more phases to correct for lack of forethought, one can verify this statement if one wishes by visiting IEEE and asking any Power System Design Eng. BTDT working power design for spacecraft; JHU/APL.
As for the PCB, Supermicro is known to the development community for having robust MB that can take unfriendly conditions and extreme temp.
As for the cheap heatsink, well lets just provide if it really overheats due to lack of proper thermal design; Note; Pwr MOSFET's run about 32DegC, the Chipset is about 40DegC at max thoughput. I had TC's mounted all over this MB after installing within a case during a five day burn-in.
As for the RAM, have 32Gb on board which could be over clk but don't need too, as well as the i5 2500K, no need too.
Now you could disprove the amount of copper on board, but I think the Eng's at Supermicro would say different, since they use the extra copper as a thermal pad for different pwr MOSFET throughout the PWB. As do most worthy power eng's do in their designs as well.
Tho I will say I perfer the Copper Pin Fin Heat Sink over the cut aluminum and the fact with Pin Fin you don't need all the height as you do with basic versions; this data can be verify at many sites or at coolinnovations.com, so just throwing large junks of Alu to remove heat is very old school and very outdated.
My CPU runs very cool as well, maybe 37DegC at load.
Thanks for the moment, it was fun. 
Hap


----------



## Hap

I forgot the change I did, to be fair, I did remove the large Alu heatsink from the Pwr MOSFET's which supply the CPU pwr for three copper pin fins of 10(L)mmX10(W)mmX14(H)mm installed on top of these devices and have been measuring about 31 to 32.5 Deg C during operation, these are made out of C1100 forged copper attached with silver thermal adhesive


----------



## StrangleHold

Hap said:


> Firstly, when designing the switching supply correctly you don't need to keep adding more phases to correct for lack of forethought, one can verify this statement if one wishes by visiting IEEE and asking any Power System Design Eng. BTDT working power design for spacecraft; JHU/APL.


 
Thats true, but in this case its meaningless. The Super has a 4+1 setup. The chokes are of lower quality and the mosfets. Each one is on 4 times as much as the Gigabytes, plus the Gigabytes are higher quality. Which means under stress the super chokes and mosfet will run hotter. Period!



Hap said:


> As for the PCB, Supermicro is known to the development community for having robust MB that can take unfriendly conditions and extreme temp..


 
Thats true on some of their server boards. But this is just a lowend desktop board.



Hap said:


> Now you could disprove the amount of copper on board, but I think the Eng's at Supermicro would say different, since they use the extra copper as a thermal pad for different pwr MOSFET throughout the PWB. As do most worthy power eng's do in their designs as well...


 
Show me some documentation that this board does. Sure thats true in some of their upperend server boards. Show some proof that desktop board does.





Hap said:


> Tho I will say I perfer the Copper Pin Fin Heat Sink over the cut aluminum and the fact with Pin Fin you don't need all the height as you do with basic versions; this data can be verify at many sites or at coolinnovations.com, so just throwing large junks of Alu to remove heat is very old school and very outdated..


 
The Gigabyte board has copper heatsinks too.



Hap said:


> My CPU runs very cool as well, maybe 37DegC at load..


 
Has nothing to do with the motherboard.

Plus the super is a P67 chipset and the Gigabyte is a Z68 chipset.

This would be the close equal to the Super and its 60 bucks cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128487
or even this one for 130 bucks
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128476


----------



## Hap

If you are so sure the MOSFETS run hotter due to high turn on resistance, I would like to see the spec sheet, tho I do know the part number, also the same for the chokes, which too I have the data sheets. We could go into the dynamics of a tune switching circuit with the power factor included, but that takes a long time. One thing tho, lower turn on resistance, less drop across the channel, more power to the coils.
Really is no difference between this MB and their server types, same Multilayer Military grade materials used just produce for a different market.
Why should I, as I remember you were the one stating low grade less copper used. Tho if your willing to sign a waver with SM they will tell you the spec's as long as you keep it to yourself, proprietary info.
Tho it means nothing since it is all write ups and over the net, I have over the yrs own and still use these MB for many applications, home and work.
I am glad your MB does use copper, tho I wish all heatsinks used were made of silver.
True, it has nothing to do with the MB, but I'm happy

then again, why own a bike and not a car, a Mercedes.
Its what floats your boat.
BTW I have nothing against your MB, to me they are all very good at what they do best.
Think about where all this science came from, it has paid off all my bad habits...S..


----------



## StrangleHold

Waver my a@@. The chokes have it printed right on top and if you pop that little cheap heatsink off the mosfet its printed on top too. This has got into the realm of B/S.

I feel for you, you over paid for a board with lower quality then other boards at the same price and feel the need to some how justify it. I'm out, its getting close to hip wader time.


----------



## Hap

if you must, the chokes both MB used are the inductor power shield smd version R, ferrite cores, 4 mil ohm DC resistance, used through out MB makers


----------



## BurningSkyline

I went and read your review on newegg.



> to new for any cons, and most likely will never find one, its a Supermicro after all....



You seem biased to supermicro.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=1gpiqo6d6ykm8


----------



## Hap

not as much as you think, tho it is a small satisfaction, the other MB's I have are MSI and they work very well and for many yrs.
tho my very first MB was hand built, by me, and it's still around, it worked well too, using the 6800 series chip

Now I'm looking at their H8DG6 for a test build, could be fun


----------

